# Leech Therapy



## annr420 (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there a 'correct' CPT code for the initiation of leech therapy, i.e. when the provider makes simple incisions down to bleeding tissue in the affected area, and then leeches are applied at the incision site.
I think the code for the leeches themselves is C1765, what about the initial procedure?


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 7, 2009)

You'll be looking at unlisted procedure 17999.


----------

